# Moving to Spain from Canada



## exxczyk (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm hoping I can get a bit more information from people here that have actually gone through this compared to the two lawyers I'm dealing with right now that are giving me conflicting answers.

Here's my situation:
I'm Polish and hold a valid Polish & Canadian passport
My wife is Brazilian with a valid Canadian Passport (and expired Brazilian)
My son (1 year old) has a valid Canadian Passport

I have an opportunity to move to Barcelona with my employer and will work using my Polish passport. To accomplish this so far, I am in the process of:

 Registering my marriage license in Poland (we were married in Hawaii)
 Registering my son's birth certificate in Poland (he was born in Vancouver, Canada)

Now, my understanding is that once these are registered, we can:

 Move to Spain (I enter with my Polish passport, my wife & son with their Canadian)
 Register our Marriage in Spain
 Apply for my wife's residency permit

What I'm unclear on so far is mostly to do with my son:

 Should I get my son a Polish passport, or will having his Polish Birth Certificate suffice?
 Is there anything else I will need to have done for him?

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and good luck on your move
I cant answer any of your questions but I can point out that if your son enters Spain using his Canadian passport then he will be classed as Canadian my advice would be to get him a Polish passport.. also makes life so much easier if you decide to tour Europe

maiden


----------

